# Soraken



## dr k

This Bluetooth six probe therm has the only five star Amazon review I've seen.  Morpilot, Silipower, Chugod and others look very close and those have great reviews from some SMF memebers.  It's free shipping and promo code X2P7TCQJ at checkout gets you a $17.60 discount for an out the door price of $37.39.  It comes with four probes but handles six.  I had Discover cash back bonus money to throw at it to get to $21.03. 
Update 2.25.18. All four probes ice bath 32*f and boil tested 212*f at sea level.


----------



## tallbm

dr k said:


> This Bluetooth six probe therm has the only five star Amazon review I've seen.  Morpilot, Silipower, Chugod and others look very close and those have great reviews from some SMF memebers.  It's free shipping and promo code X2P7TCQJ at checkout gets you a $17.60 discount for an out the door price of $37.39.  It comes with four probes but handles six.  I had Discover cash back bonus money to throw at it to get to $21.03.  Read the reviews.



Oh man so tempting!  
I am a probe fiend it seems.  I already run 6 probes but was debating on replacing my 2 probe TP20 with this 4 probe one hahahaha.  In the end I can't really justify running 8 probes in my setup, HOWEVER I feel like every brisket should have at least 3 probes inserted in it due to how crazy the temps change across the 3 probes throughout the brisket smoke.  It is really odd when one is Super high one is very low and then in the end the Super high one comes out to be the lowest while the Lowest comes out to be the highest temp and how many times the 3 probes change leads lol


----------



## dr k

I'll keep my eyes on the Thermopro TP08 and Thermoworks Smoke.  I had to try a Bluetooth for this price.  It'll be here tomorrow and I'll update after awhile.  My current therms are single probe and one is a remote therm.


----------



## SmokinAl

Be interesting to see your review on this therm!
Al


----------



## dr k

I updated my original post all four probes boil tested at 212*f sea level and 32*f ice water bath.  I have better reception with this bluetooth therm than my single probe remote therm in my bedroom which is great  I like the magnetic base


----------



## bregent

dr k said:


> This Bluetooth six probe therm has the only five star Amazon review I've seen.  Morpilot, Silipower, Chugod and others look very close and those have great reviews from some SMF memebers.  It's free shipping and promo code X2P7TCQJ at checkout gets you a $17.60 discount for an out the door price of $37.39.  It comes with four probes but handles six.  I had Discover cash back bonus money to throw at it to get to $21.03.  Read the reviews.
> Update 2.25.18. All four probes ice bath 32*f and boil tested 212*f at sea level.



Could be true, but I am skeptical of any product with that many reviews and all 5's. Fakespot give the reviews an F rating. Still, a few 'real' folks that I know have them and they work good - and probably a good deal for the price.


----------



## dr k

bregent said:


> Could be true, but I am skeptical of any product with that many reviews and all 5's. Fakespot give the reviews an F rating. Still, a few 'real' folks that I know have them and they work good - and probably a good deal for the price.


Hopefully it keeps up the good work.


----------



## Jack Burton

dr k said:


> Hopefully it keeps up the good work.


 I just ordered one, attempted to cancel after becoming suspicious and was unsuccessful. All of those good reviews made me skeptical. Relieved to see it's working for someone.


----------



## dr k

Jack Burton said:


> I just ordered one, attempted to cancel after becoming suspicious and was unsuccessful. All of those good reviews made me skeptical. Relieved to see it's working for someone.


I asked others on FB that got this therm and all has been good news or no replies.  Need more time to see.  The range is better than my RF remotes throughout the house.  So I'm happy with that.


----------



## dr k

I love this therm.  Custom titles and temp ranges or just max range.  Everything is editable to how you want it to read.


----------



## tallbm

dr k said:


> I love this therm.  Custom titles and temp ranges or just max range.  Everything is editable to how you want it to read.
> View attachment 355921



Well you got me!
I ordered 2. 
I have planned to replace my the Maverick I gave to my mother so I got one for her.
I also talked myself into getting one in the first place so I could use with my oven, grill, OR take with me should I have to cook somewhere else lol.


----------



## dr k

tallbm said:


> Well you got me!
> I ordered 2.
> I have planned to replace my the Maverick I gave to my mother so I got one for her.
> I also talked myself into getting one in the first place so I could use with my oven, grill, OR take with me should I have to cook somewhere else lol.


Smoker looks like Medusa with probes coming out of the vent. I found a purple and red Sharpie to color the cable at the plug to identify those two probes at either end. Ultra Copper RTV Silicone is orange/copper colored so that took care of the orange probe and green probe is unmarked at the plug.  Easy to lose track which is which when they are all sticking out of the vent before plugging in.


----------



## Uncle Honey

Welp I just ordered one also, thanks for the suggestion hope it works well for all of us


----------



## bigwayne

Would be interested to see reviews from people on here.  It gets an F rating on fakespot.com as of 5/8/18


----------



## dr k

bigwayne said:


> Would be interested to see reviews from people on here.  It gets an F rating on fakespot.com as of 5/8/18


Bregent above in post #6 back in February mentioned the same thing and I looked in to it as well as other similar therms with the same probes. Some F some A and then focused on only the verified customers but they were all five star. I have no problems so hopefully others can give reviews that have one on this thread.


----------



## dr k

I guess they added model number GM-001 to this Soraken therm. It's been working great since I got it in February. I doubt the discount code in post #1 is still available. The reviews have started over since the model number was added. No chatter on problems whatsoever here or FB. No news is good news. A pair of probes to use all six ports is $11.00 since it comes with four probes.


----------



## tallbm

dr k said:


> I guess they added model number GM-001 to this Soraken therm. It's been working great since I got it in February. I doubt the discount code in post #1 is still available. The reviews have started over since the model number was added. No chatter on problems whatsoever here or FB. No news is good news. A pair of probes to use all six ports is $11.00 since it comes with four probes.



What range do you get with the Bluetooth and the phone?  I only use mine in the kitchen so I haven't had any range issues or needs.  The 2nd one I bought was a gift so I don't know exactly how it has been used but I will ask the next time I can.

I am asking because I know the ThermoPro Tp-20 has a phenomenal range and my brother just scored and MES40 a few days ago and will need a good wireless thermometer but will likely need good range like the TP20 offers.
I would like to make a "best" suggestion for him :)


----------



## tropics

My silpower had 2 probes go bad I had the insurance They wouldn't cover it because it was still under warranty
I contacted Amazon they could not get in touch with the seller so they issued me a refund.
Thinking about getting this one.
Richie


----------



## dr k

tallbm said:


> What range do you get with the Bluetooth and the phone?  I only use mine in the kitchen so I haven't had any range issues or needs.  The 2nd one I bought was a gift so I don't know exactly how it has been used but I will ask the next time I can.
> 
> I am asking because I know the ThermoPro Tp-20 has a phenomenal range and my brother just scored and MES40 a few days ago and will need a good wireless thermometer but will likely need good range like the TP20 offers.
> I would like to make a "best" suggestion for him :)


I have two rf remote single probe therms.  One has no reception to the bedroom.   The other is intermittent.  The Soraken has never lost connection anywhere in my house (basement), front yard or back yard and it has a signal strength meter.  My smoker is on my deck near a sliding glass door and the therm is magnetically attached to the smoker door facing the direction where I'll most likely be since it's at the end of the house.  I've got a microwave, fridge, inside and outside walls and bathroom between my bedroom and the smoker.  It's rated at 100ft indoors and 170 ft outdoors.  Pop's has the Silipower or Morpilot with excellent range he made a review about with the same color coded silicone coated probes and Chugod, Tenergy, and others look the same and the apps are interchangeable but the Easy BBQ app for the Soraken has been great so no changes were needed.  I have the Samsung Galaxy S7 phone.  I have not done a range test because I haven't lost connection mowing my yard (5000+ sq. ft.) so It's going through my whole house to the backyard.  If you have yours for the kitchen and have more area I'd make sure the alarm and vibration is on and connection alert activated and see what you think.  Many of us on FB got these at the same time and I wanted feedback so I threw out a post awhile back to see who would respond for an update and only one replied stating he'd buy it again but no volunteered complaints in between .  All the apps look identical for these six probe BT therms so they all maybe the same with different names.  If you go on Amazon and search Soraken I believe every choice is by Soraken but fulfilled by Amazon and there maybe three choices.  One was about $49 then an available 5% coupon code the other day and you can try the code in post #1 to see if it's still valid for about a $17.00 discount. Before Pop's review I saw the Morpilot, then his review, then the great FB review of the Soraken and discount and then Soraken was 5 of 5 stars on Amazon from primarily verified purchases.  I know fake spotter qualifies the reviews for being valid but fake spotter had a bad review on the reviews but doesn't align with the product.  I still go by the reviews from a verified purchaser.  I would have purchased the Morpilot but got this Soraken for just over $20 and will get one for my daughter and son in law's smoker even if there aren't discounts to apply at check out.


----------



## tropics

Mine will be here on Monday I will do the boiling water and ice water.Let ya know what I get
Richie


----------



## dr k

tropics said:


> Mine will be here on Monday I will do the boiling water and ice water.Let ya know what I get
> Richie


Great!  Let us know.  Did you try the discount code in post #1?  Just curious if it's obsolete.


----------



## tropics

dr k said:


> Great!  Let us know.  Did you try the discount code in post #1?  Just curious if it's obsolete.


Tried the codes no good for either probe.
Richie


----------



## tallbm

dr k said:


> I have two rf remote single probe therms.  One has no reception to the bedroom.   The other is intermittent.  The Soraken has never lost connection anywhere in my house (basement), front yard or back yard and it has a signal strength meter.  My smoker is on my deck near a sliding glass door and the therm is magnetically attached to the smoker door facing the direction where I'll most likely be since it's at the end of the house.  I've got a microwave, fridge, inside and outside walls and bathroom between my bedroom and the smoker.  It's rated at 100ft indoors and 170 ft outdoors.  Pop's has the Silipower or Morpilot with excellent range he made a review about with the same color coded silicone coated probes and Chugod, Tenergy, and others look the same and the apps are interchangeable but the Easy BBQ app for the Soraken has been great so no changes were needed.  I have the Samsung Galaxy S7 phone.  I have not done a range test because I haven't lost connection mowing my yard (5000+ sq. ft.) so It's going through my whole house to the backyard.  If you have yours for the kitchen and have more area I'd make sure the alarm and vibration is on and connection alert activated and see what you think.  Many of us on FB got these at the same time and I wanted feedback so I threw out a post awhile back to see who would respond for an update and only one replied stating he'd buy it again but no volunteered complaints in between .  All the apps look identical for these six probe BT therms so they all maybe the same with different names.  If you go on Amazon and search Soraken I believe every choice is by Soraken but fulfilled by Amazon and there maybe three choices.  One was about $49 then an available 5% coupon code the other day and you can try the code in post #1 to see if it's still valid for about a $17.00 discount. Before Pop's review I saw the Morpilot, then his review, then the great FB review of the Soraken and discount and then Soraken was 5 of 5 stars on Amazon from primarily verified purchases.  I know fake spotter qualifies the reviews for being valid but fake spotter had a bad review on the reviews but doesn't align with the product.  I still go by the reviews from a verified purchaser.  I would have purchased the Morpilot but got this Soraken for just over $20 and will get one for my daughter and son in law's smoker even if there aren't discounts to apply at check out.



Thanks for the info!  That is exactly what I was needing to know.
I helped my brother score a used MES40 last week on Craigslist for $50!!!
I may gift him this thermometer and then all he'll need is an AMNPS setup and he will be ready to rock!

I'll eventually talk him into a rewire and doing a PID controller but for now I just want to get him going properly and work from there :)


----------



## tropics

Did the boiling water test all 4 probes checked 212°F Plus my probes from the silpower work in it.
Richie


----------



## dr k

tropics said:


> Did the boiling water test all 4 probes checked 212°F Plus my probes from the silpower work in it.
> Richie


I figured all those colored silicone sealed probes are the same/interchangeable with other similar six probe therms.  I try to remember to get food under way smoking then apply settings and activate connection alert so alarms don't go off and remove settings and comnection alert before opening the smoker to remove the food. The graph is great to let me know when a stall started and stopped. The customized high/low range and high limit with custom names is great. I love this thing.


----------

